# How much does it cost to have a dog put to sleep?



## Fork Horn (Jul 25, 2015)

How much does it cost to have an animal put to sleep at a vet's office?  We've always taken care of this ourselves but recently this has gotten harder for me to do.  Plus my kids are starting to think that I've killed all of the animals that they've grown up with so perhaps it's time for me to rethink my approach to this task.


----------



## humdandy (Jul 25, 2015)

75-100 bucks


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 25, 2015)

humdandy said:


> 75-100 bucks


Thanks.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 25, 2015)

Some vets don't charge regular customers.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jul 25, 2015)

I've never been charged a dime...ever...


----------



## dtala (Jul 26, 2015)

my vet dosen't charge me for the service....


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 26, 2015)

Don't do like I did. My daughter's dog which was her baby had a stroke and couldn't walk. She had a vet come to the house to basically tell her it was time for the 120lb German Shepherd to be put to rest. My daughter had a hard time making this decision. Told her I would handle the expense because we all loved this dog. Anyway they put her to sleep at home because the dog after 5 leg operations hated the vet office. They brought the dogs ashes back in a Urn. $750 later it was nicely done. I would do it again for my daughter but still a little expensive.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jul 28, 2015)

Our clinic doesn't charge regular clients, but a new client would be charged anywhere from $15-75, depending on whether the person wanted an exam first or not.


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 24, 2015)

My vet charged $50 for a cat a few weeks ago.


----------

